

Show HN: Learn from Experiences – Recommendations for Startup Founders - tasteup
http://www.yetiyeti.co

======
tasteup
This is a project I've been working on for people to share their experiences
so others can learn and (hopefully) avoid making the same mistakes.

Share advice or recommend products/external websites.

I'd love to hear any feedback or suggestions.

